# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Log

## xxblazenlowxx

Going to start a log to keep track of things

Today 209lbs 6’. Not sure of BF

Link to my diet 

https://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutr...first-try.html

Running Weekly
160mg Test 
75mg deca 

Getting ready to donate blood and blast

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

Started Nov 30th

Week 1 
1000mg Test
500 mg Deca 

Week 2-12
500mg Test a week
250 mg Deca a week

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

12/7/2020 Donated blood

----------


## David LoPan

> 12/7/2020 Donated blood


Thank you for your donation. Did you have blood work taken?

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

> Thank you for your donation. Did you have blood work taken?


No, is this something that can be requested when donating?

I had blood work done a few weeks ago and my hematocrit was 51.5 with labcorp.

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

Added 200mg of masterone today.

Experiencing mild sexual side effects from deca .

Ran 500mg test and 500mg test back in 07 and had deca dick, dont want that again. 

I hoped it was going not going to happen on this lower dose of deca but it is.

----------


## Cuz

> Added 200mg of masterone today.
> 
> Experiencing mild sexual side effects from deca .
> 
> Ran 500mg test and 500mg test back in 07 and had deca dick, dont want that again. 
> 
> I hoped it was going not going to happen on this lower dose of deca but it is.


I get limp dick with deca myself despite all the ways we have of controlling it, its fucking bullshit. Thats why i dont run deca anymore i run NPP and mast

----------

